
How does HN deal with programmer's block? - retbull
I have seen guides for defeating writer&#x27;s block but I don&#x27;t know how to deal with programmer&#x27;s blocks. Any good suggestions?
======
detaro
Talk to your rubber duck

([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging),
works for design problems as well)

Move around (not slowly walking to the kitchen to fetch yet another coffee,
something more energetic)

------
smt88
Depends on why you're feeling blocked. Is it because you don't know what to do
next or because you just aren't enjoying writing that program?

Pair programming can help with both. When you have the social pressure of
someone sitting next to you, you can build up momentum that you can hang onto
even after you're back to programming alone.

------
fma
Assuming you mean the inability to solve a provlem...Play a few games of ping
pong. Walk around outside. Talk with another coworker about the problem, from
start to finish and have them question all your assumptions.

------
augbot
I prefer to pull out my sketchbook and try to visualize/diagram the
problem/challenge in (sometimes) several ways.. This always helps me get a new
perspective on it.. And get some cool doodles in which is always fun.

